# Crystal Mobile sound speakers



## dan8152 (Apr 13, 2017)

Anyone remember them? Just got some 6.5 with tweeter bridge coaxials and hoping they will be a great front stage


----------



## Wachu (Apr 22, 2017)

I remember them, they had very good quality to price comparison


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Their subs were great sq


----------



## dan8152 (Apr 13, 2017)

these are the component/ coaxials that I got!!


----------

